# 4 cyclinder vs 6 cyclinder?



## ToyotaPower (Mar 15, 2003)

Which is better to plow with a 4 cylinder or a 6 cylinder Toyota pick-up. The V6 engine has 50 more Horsepower and is 86lbs heavier.

I was talking to a member and he stated to me that the extra weight of the engine in the V6 would cause harm to the front end when hanging a 6 1/2 foot plow. :waving:

I am trying to decide in buying a 4 cylinder or a V6?


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Both engines are well suited for the Toyota truck. The v6 was added really to power the 4Runner at highway speeds. I added a header and exhaust to my my 4 cylinder and cruise along fine.

My opinion is that the 4 cylinder is better suited for plowing. Although it makes less horsepower and torque, the range where the power is made is lower and thus better for plowing. The 4 cylinder Toyotas are simple and strong motors. They make plenty of power when set up with the right tires and weight to move a lot of snow.


----------



## mud_man93 (Mar 5, 2002)

i would also recommend the 4 cylinder i have the 2.7 in mine and that is one heck of a motor i have towed way more than the recommended weight with it. it is great off road i have beaten the ***** out of that truck and it still runs great. when i was thinking of putting a plow on mine i talked to my sales man and he has a 6 1/2 foot fisher on his v6. the only thing that i can remember being that noticeable between the 4 and 6 was the 6 pulled more more at red line. 

what ever one you get i recommend getting a K&N air-filter, synthetic oil and some good 235 or 31'' tires the stock 225 don't cut it


----------

